# What are the 5 most beautiful women for you?



## Paradise (Jul 24, 2022)

In your opinion, what are the 5 most beautiful women in the world?

 You can post pictures... then I'll tell you what I think.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Traveling Swordsman (Jul 24, 2022)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 24, 2022)

From Bleach, Naruto or One Piece?

Reactions: Funny 16


----------



## Gin (Jul 24, 2022)

after a certain point it becomes silly to micromanage people's attractiveness, and i don't really care about celebrities

there are probably thousands of women objectively as beautiful as anyone here's fave

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Paradise (Jul 24, 2022)

real women

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lmao (Jul 24, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> From Bleach, Naruto or One Piece?


Bruh, you are in the lifestyle lounge.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 24, 2022)

Paradise said:


> real women


what's a real woman?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jim (Jul 24, 2022)

who is going to know the names of 5 women?


----------



## Shanks (Jul 24, 2022)

Jim said:


> who is going to know the names of 5 women?


Not even J/K here

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brian (Jul 24, 2022)

Lmao said:


> Bruh, you are in the lifestyle lounge.



I was hoping someone would say one piece

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 24, 2022)

Impossible to narrow to 5. Beauty is common and not only common but subjective.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 24, 2022)

I find pretty much anyone aesthetically attractive, so this is a very difficult question..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 25, 2022)

Lmao said:


> Bruh, you are in the lifestyle lounge.


B...but manga is part of my lifestyle.  
.
Can't I just name Yamato (One Piece), Nami (One Piece), Bambietta (Bleach), Yoruichi (Bleach) and Hinata (Naruto)? 

Sakura (at least in the Last and Boruto...but excluding Ikemoto's art style) is pretty good too. As is Fubuki from One Punch Man 

Real women? As in 3D women? Celebrities then? Or just hot girls that I know from university/work/acquiances from somewhere else?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lmao (Jul 25, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> B...but manga is part of my lifestyle.
> .
> Can't I just name Yamato (One Piece), Nami (One Piece), Bambietta (Bleach), Yoruichi (Bleach) and Hinata (Naruto)?
> 
> ...


Your mange choices are chef's kiss 

Now I'm curious to see your IRL list.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## dergeist (Jul 25, 2022)

Jessic Biel is number 1.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jul 25, 2022)

What is a woman?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Francyst (Jul 25, 2022)

Angelina Jolie is the only one for me

Reactions: Informative 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## jesusus (Jul 25, 2022)

The only beauty in this world lies within the Eternity that Endures All And Nothing, That is Never Withering For Time Knows Only Numbers but Base Benevolence knows the Numan Tree Whose Roots Anchor to Thy Heart


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 25, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> I find pretty much anyone aesthetically attractive, so this is a very difficult question..



do you find yourself attractive?


----------



## pfft (Jul 25, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> I find pretty much anyone aesthetically attractive, so this is a very difficult question..


What’s it like living in this world ? Paradise? 

Almost everyone is ugly af to me rofl 
I just see a bunch of super ugly ppl.


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 25, 2022)

Alexandra Daddario

Her in True Detective especially.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## pfft (Jul 25, 2022)

Skyfall said:


> Alexandra Daddario
> 
> Her in True Detective especially.


Watch The White Lotus… she s in that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Jul 25, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> B...but manga is part of my lifestyle.
> .
> Can't I just name Yamato (One Piece), Nami (One Piece), Bambietta (Bleach), Yoruichi (Bleach) and Hinata (Naruto)?
> 
> ...


----------



## Paradise (Jul 25, 2022)

For me Adriana Lima is one of the most beautiful women, even without makeup and beautiful.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 25, 2022)

Super models, actresses, female sportswomen or singers? 

Can one say "My wife/mom/sister is the hottest"? 

2D still rules supreme.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 25, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> Can one say "My wife/mom/sister is the hottest"?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 25, 2022)

A few celebrity names pop up in my head, but is it weird that a lot of the time I find women I know personally more attractive than famous people?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bielec (Jul 25, 2022)

Prime Monica Bellucci would be closest among celebrities to what i consider most beautifull.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 25, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> do you find yourself attractive?


Depends on the day. Usually no though.


pfft said:


> What’s it like living in this world ? Paradise?
> 
> Almost everyone is ugly af to me rofl
> I just see a bunch of super ugly ppl.


No, pure utter confusion.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jul 27, 2022)

Women are using cheat codes compared to men considering they wear eyeliner and foundation that hides their imperfections daily...

Take that advantage away, and the amount of attractive women diminishes to like a third

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## pfft (Jul 27, 2022)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> Women are using cheat codes compared to men considering they wear eyeliner and foundation that hides their imperfections daily...
> 
> Take that advantage away, and the amount of attractive women diminishes to like a third


You can buy foundation and eyeliner too you know. I rec fenty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 27, 2022)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> Women are using cheat codes compared to men considering they wear eyeliner and foundation that hides their imperfections daily...
> 
> Take that advantage away, and the amount of attractive women diminishes to like a third



is that what makes them more attractive?

i thought it was the tits and ass :/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jul 27, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> is that what makes them more attractive?
> 
> i thought it was the tits and ass :/


Face > tits >= ass


----------



## Karasu (Jul 28, 2022)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> Women are using cheat codes compared to men considering they wear eyeliner and foundation that hides their imperfections daily...
> 
> Take that advantage away, and the amount of attractive women diminishes to like a third



Just no. Women can look amazing with makeup, but when they take it off you get to see the raw natural beauty which is in many ways much more potent.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pfft (Jul 28, 2022)

Y’all wylin but I do think face is  the top tier choice of choices … I love some pretty boy face.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Jul 31, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Polaris (Jul 31, 2022)

I think I'll place Evangeline Lilly at the top of that list. After recently re-watching Lost, I discovered how strikingly beautiful she is, in an unadorned and natural way. The eyes are perfect and captivating; clear green and almond-shaped, like feline eyes. Also, her smile is out of this world; She looks like the happiest person on the planet when she smiles

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lmao (Aug 2, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Aug 2, 2022)

Anna kendrick
Selena gomez
Taylor swift
Jessica rothe
Torrie wilson


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 7, 2022)

My mother, my wives, and Mary the Virgin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Aug 8, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> From Bleach, Naruto or One Piece?


You forgot our favourite trading card waifu... Dark magician girl

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 30, 2022)

Don’t know every woman in the world so I can’t say that, & beauty is subjective 

That being said I’ve had my fair share of celebrity crushes and these four have always been at the top (in no particular order)

Nelly Furtado 





Madhuri Dixit 





Aishwarya Rai





Rekha 




Now these are women


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 30, 2022)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> Face > tits >= ass


Face = Hair > legs > stomach > tits > ass


----------



## Schneider (Aug 31, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Esdese (Aug 31, 2022)

The 5 sisters that I'm currently dating. I made a post about it in the relationship. I love them equally

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## savior2005 (Aug 31, 2022)

Prime Kate Beckinsale.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## dergeist (Sep 3, 2022)

Schneider said:


>



Names tend to help

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Polaris (Sep 4, 2022)

Polaris said:


> I think I'll place Evangeline Lilly at the top of that list. After recently re-watching Lost, I discovered how strikingly beautiful she is, in an unadorned and natural way. The eyes are perfect and captivating; clear green and almond-shaped, like feline eyes. Also, her smile is out of this world; She looks like the happiest person on the planet when she smiles


2. Emilia Clarke (as a brunette). I can understand why she's been voted the most desirable woman by AskMen readers. She has super feminine facial features.
3. Hilarie Burton (as Peyton Sawyer). Nobody has ever looked as good in blonde, curly hair as her 
4. Alyssa Sutherland.
5. Tie between Susan Ward (as Meg in Sunset Beach) and Shannen Doherty.


----------



## Magic (Sep 4, 2022)

Mom
Sis
Grandma
Aunt
Wife and kids


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 4, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Mom
> Sis
> Grandma
> Aunt
> Wife and kids


Not sure if sweet or creepy

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Magic (Sep 4, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Not sure if sweet or creepy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 11, 2022)

Paradise said:


> For me Adriana Lima is one of the most beautiful women, even without makeup and beautiful.


This is it....


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 11, 2022)

How'd I forget, Peyton List. Just watched the new season of Cobra Kai, she's one of my few celebrity crushes lmao.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pfft (Sep 11, 2022)

I have a new one
Kristen Kish - watching iron chef on Netflix and she’s hot af


----------



## Karasu (Sep 11, 2022)

I really don't follow celebrities, and I can't really say who's most beautiful. But I can post my type I guess. And in that I think Spike Spiegel said it best - I love the kind of woman that can kick my ass 

A little muscle on a girl IMO is extremely attractive. Not too much, nothing extreme, but yeah. These are just images I could find in a quick search for fitness.


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 12, 2022)

Emilia Clarke is super up there for me. Honestly the most attractive thing about her is how she laughs with her entire damn face. Womans approaching 40 and is the most adorable thing on the planet when she laughs. Also havent seen a bad hairstyle on her, she even pulls off the whole silver thing as a Targaryen. But yeah man...The eyebrows n everything when she smiles just make her look super genuine and adorable. Big hit.



Other than her, Elisha Cuthbert has always been a snack for me. Think she may have been my first celeb crush.



Young Diane Kruger is also  



Personally think she would have made a way better Galadriel casting than Cate Blanchette did...One of the biggest "?"s of the LOTR trilogy to me is how she got that. Dont think shes good looking and her performance was also one of the worst in the trilogy imo.


savior2005 said:


> Prime Kate Beckinsale.




Catherine Zeta Jones too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 13, 2022)

Paradise said:


> In your opinion, what are the 5 most beautiful women in the world?
> 
> You can post pictures... then I'll tell you what I think.



Are you asking about real people or fictional characters?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 13, 2022)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Emilia Clarke is super up there for me. Honestly the most attractive thing about her is how she laughs with her entire damn face. Womans approaching 40 and is the most adorable thing on the planet when she laughs. Also havent seen a bad hairstyle on her, she even pulls off the whole silver thing as a Targaryen. But yeah man...The eyebrows n everything when she smiles just make her look super genuine and adorable. Big hit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Emilia is most attractive when she isn't smiling/laughing.  Her face scrunches up like Jackie Chan when she does.


----------



## pfft (Sep 13, 2022)

Mider T said:


> I think Emilia is most attractive when she isn't smiling/laughing.  Her face scrunches up like Jackie Chan when she does.


Are you saying Jackie Chan isn’t beautiful?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 13, 2022)

pfft said:


> Are you saying Jackie Chan isn’t beautiful?


Only as a man he is.


----------



## pfft (Sep 13, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Only as a man he is.


Thanks for submitting him in my thread 


Oh wait a minute 

You didn’t ph

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 13, 2022)

it's gotta be

1. Elizabeth Windsor


----------



## pfft (Sep 13, 2022)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> it's gotta be
> 
> 1. Elizabeth Windsor


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 13, 2022)

I am a heterosexual male, but I honestly do not understand the appeal of a woman wearing clothing that squashes her breasts in that manner; why not simply let them hang naturally?


----------



## pfft (Sep 13, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am a heterosexual male, but I honestly do not understand the appeal of a woman wearing clothing that squashes her breasts in that manner; why not simply let them hang naturally?


She got a breast reduction iirc and you never had tiddies so I’m just gonna say 
For her boobs… it isn’t comfortable to let them hang naturally


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 13, 2022)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Emilia Clarke is super up there for me. Honestly the most attractive thing about her is how she laughs with her entire damn face. Womans approaching 40 and is the most adorable thing on the planet when she laughs. Also havent seen a bad hairstyle on her, she even pulls off the whole silver thing as a Targaryen. But yeah man...The eyebrows n everything when she smiles just make her look super genuine and adorable. Big hit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cant believe I forgot Lesley


----------



## Karasu (Sep 13, 2022)

Fit!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## pfft (Sep 14, 2022)

Man these guys drop the god damn ball beautiful  people not beautiful  body parts


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 14, 2022)

i missed it lol what did it say


----------



## Karasu (Sep 14, 2022)

pfft said:


> Man these guys drop the god damn ball beautiful  people not beautiful  body parts


Nah - I explained in my first post that my ideal type has certain physical characteristics - much of which is achieved through hard work and not just what they're born with. That's definitely part of what makes these women particularly attractive IMO.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 17, 2022)

- Kate Beckinsale
- "The Mask" Cameron Diaz
- Margot Robbie
- Chick from a porn  I saw 14yrs ago and was never able to find again
- Amy Adams


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Sep 17, 2022)

Margot Robbie.
Jessica Alba.
Zoe Kravitz.
Lea Sedoux.

Those are my Girls  


Right boi @t0xeus ?


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 17, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> Margot Robbie.
> Jessica Alba.
> Zoe Kravitz.
> Lea Sedoux.
> ...


Good choices my son

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 18, 2022)

Smoke said:


> - "The Mask" Cameron Diaz


Honestly, this is the only movie where I find her really beautiful. I sometimes forget it is her there. She looks so healthy and proportional there, very beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karasu (Sep 18, 2022)

^ She impressed.

I'm honestly surprised nobody gave me shit about my post. I thought for sure I was gonna hear about it


----------



## Trueno (Sep 19, 2022)

Kate Mara, Christiana Hendricks, Neve Campbell, Ruth Connell, and Emily Swallow.

I'll settle for actresses because I'd have an aneurysm trying to decide between the instagram models

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

